# region free 3d bluray player



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

AlGuys please suggest me the region free 3d bluray player or the one which can be made region free with some hack..
My region in 'c'
My requirement
3d 
Gud pic quality
2d to 3d conversion
I am a having denon 1713 so audio is not a issue.
Price range :around 150$


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Amazon has one. Never heard of it before though.


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks for the response 
seems a very good option.Is anyone here has this player who can give me a little feedback on this..i dont have much of a dvd collection, will be buying 3d blurays therefore i think upscaling feature is not required correct me if i am wrong


----------

